

We hacked Siri on iOS 7 to interface with Spotify, Venmo, other third-party apps - ggupta13
http://thefourloop.com/2014/03/02/we-hacked-siri-to-interface-with-spotify-venmo-and-other-third-party-apps/

======
pwman
The surprising part of this is that HTTPS isn't used for the requests to
Siri/Google so that this is even possible without warnings / errors.

------
thebiglebrewski
This is seriously amazing. What commands are currently available to interface
with Spotify and Venmo?

~~~
benhsu75
There is a helper iOS app that allows for integration with
Spotify/Instagram/Philips Hue, but that's not publicly available yet.
Currently, it's essentially a proof of concept and you can say commands like
"GoogolPlex tell me a programming joke."

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Darn. Any way you'd be willing to share said helper app? If so, DM me on
Twitter - @zachfeldman

I'd be happy to contribute/test stuff!

~~~
benhsu75
We're going to work on creating an open API so other developers can integrate
their apps with GoogolPlex. So we'll definitely be in touch!

